# [Verkaufe] 3DS XL Fire Emblem Awakening Limited Edition



## iKnowWhyNo (5. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe einen Nintendo 3DS XL in der limitierten Fire Emblem Awakening Edition. Er ist blau mit dem Fire Emblem Symbol auf der Vorderseite. Innen ist er komplett schwarz. Er befindet sich in gepflegtem Zustand. Das Spiel ist auf einer 4GB SD-Karte und liegt natürlich bei. Ebenfalls gebe ich ein Ladekabel und eine Tasche dazu. Der Originalkarton ist vorhanden.

Preisvorstellung: 180€ + Versand

Hier gehts zur Anzeige bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen (dort gibts auch Bilder zu sehen) -> 3DS XL Fire Emblem Awakening Limited Edition in Rheinland-Pfalz - Böhl-Iggelheim | Weitere Konsolen gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Bezahlung per Vorkasse oder Paypal.

Bei Fragen melden sie sich am besten per E-mail: porr.julian@googlemail.com


Liebe Grüße
iKnowWhyNo


----------

